# Question about posting art.



## enigmadox (Mar 22, 2011)

hey all, bit a of a lurker, but I had a question. While I'm not much of an artist myself, I do on occasion color artwork that I find on my travels through the net. Now it is my question whether or not it is legal/ethical to post a recolor of someone's art if the artist cannot be reached directly to gain his/her permission.  Ofcourse this would mean that I would site the original artist. I've seen other artists allow colorings of their stuff, but the few pics that I myself do this too I can almost never reach the artist.

My latest, and only fur-fandom coloring I've done is on by the artist Numba-one. This artist stopped posting art, as far as I can tell, in 2007.  

http://transfur.com/Users/Numba-one/Submissions/5561
original picture


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Imo, it's rude to recolor anyone's work without written permission, even if you link them. It's just courteous to ask beforehand.

I think even if you do link, by the way, it can be seen and/or reported as art theft. Might want to think twice before recoloring anything, just to be on the safe side.

Edit: If it's lineart, even if it says (by the artist) "Free for anyone to color", they usually want a link back so that they can see.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

My post here magically disappeared >:[ 

Anyway basically what Gaz said. If you can't get express permission from an artist, it's art theft. It doesn't matter if you tied, what matters is if you have it or not. If you do not have a note from the artist, or if the art does not say "free for coloring" just don't use it. There's plenty of good stuff to color without having to take from artists that you can't contact.


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

Best advice: don't do it. Yo need to save yourself some grief and not upload that. Otherwise you are opening yourself up for all kinds of turmoil later on.

So yes, I am echoing what others have already said


----------



## MHFC (Mar 22, 2011)

it's not illegal or unethical but it is bad manners


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

MHFC said:


> it's not illegal or unethical but it is bad manners


 
If the artist forces it and it is claimed as a violation of copyright laws, it can get quite illegal.
Ethics are individualistic, but most would consider "stealing" unethical, whether or not the taker is intending to steal it or not.
However, it is very much bad manners.


----------



## MHFC (Mar 22, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> If the artist forces it and it is claimed as a violation of copyright laws, it can get quite illegal.
> Ethics are individualistic, but most would consider "stealing" unethical, whether or not the taker is intending to steal it or not.
> However, it is very much bad manners.


 
tl;dr. all we need to know is it makes you a dick if you do it.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 22, 2011)

MHFC said:


> tl;dr. all we need to know is it makes you a dick if you do it.


 
Three sentences is too long to read?


----------



## MHFC (Mar 22, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Three sentences is too long to read?


 
you have no idea


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 27, 2011)

I DON'T THINK YOU SHOULD DO IT.

TLDR: idtysdi.  hell. I find half sentences too long to read. then agniliektxtspk.


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey OP check this out http://color-me-club.deviantart.com/ more line art then you'd ever be able to color all free for you to use.  But wait there are even more groups like this on DA! If you want to color line art fine just find line art where you have permission to use.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is starting to feel like a "As seen on TV" Ad.


But wait, there's more!


----------

